# Cooler Master Eisberg prestige 240 mit was nachfüllen und wie entlüfften?



## Jaho (5. Mai 2013)

*Cooler Master Eisberg prestige 240 mit was nachfüllen und wie entlüfften?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor mir die Kompakt-Wakü Eisberg prestige 240 CPU zu bestellen, da man diese auch zerlegen, bzw. die Schläuche von der Pumpe trennen kann. Ich möchte den Radiator auserhalb des Gehäuses montieren und muss deshalb die Schläuche von der Pumpe trennen, so dass ich diese durch die Öffnungen im Gehäuse schieben kann. 
Danach müsste ich die Wakü wieder befüllen bzw. nachfüllen. Meine Frage dazu wäre jetzt mit welchem Kühlmittel ich das tun sollte und ob ich die Wakü erst komplett entleeren sollte oder ob ich da einfach ein kühlmittel dazumischen kann.
Lässt  sich die Eisberg prestige entlüfften, wenn ja wie? 


Mit freundlichem gruß und dank
Jaho


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Eisberg prestige 240 mit was nachfüllen und wie entlüfften?*



Jaho schrieb:


> Meine Frage dazu wäre jetzt mit welchem Kühlmittel ich das tun sollte und ob ich die Wakü erst komplett entleeren sollte oder ob ich da einfach ein kühlmittel dazumischen kann.
> Lässt sich die Eisberg prestige entlüfften, wenn ja wie?


 
Hi,

zum Kühlmittel: 

_Als Kühlflüssigkeit setzt Cooler Master auf ein Standardgemisch aus destilliertem Wasser mit entsprechend zugesetztem Ethylenglycol, wie es auch die meisten Anwender für ihre Wasserkühlungen nutzen. Damit kann das Fluid ohne Probleme ergänzt oder gleichwertig ersetzt werden._
Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Zum entlüften kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, da ich das Teil nicht besitze. Da sie aber einen (kleinen) AGB hat sollte das halbwegs machbar sein wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Edit: 

Schau mal hier rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-coolermaster-eisberg-prestige-120l-240l.html

Schönes Review


----------



## razzor1984 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Eisberg prestige 240 mit was nachfüllen und wie entlüfften?*



Jaho schrieb:


> Meine Frage dazu wäre jetzt mit welchem Kühlmittel ich das tun sollte und ob ich die Wakü erst komplett entleeren sollte oder ob ich da einfach ein kühlmittel dazumischen kann.Lässt  sich die Eisberg prestige entlüfften, wenn ja wie?


 
Schaden kann sicher nicht wenn du die Wakue komplett entleerst. Beim einbau kannst du aber auch Verschlussschrauben verwenden, somit tritt kein Wasser aus (Kühlblock & Radi).
Beim Zusatz wird CM sicher ein Schmiermittel verwendet haben (Pumpe). Als alternative kannst du zb innovatek Protect PRO verwenden (verwende es seber) 
Entlüften kannst du ein System  mit öfteren ein und Ausschalten der Pumpe (Umlegen des Systems, fals sich Luftblasen gebildet haben). Bei der Eisberg ist ja der AGB sehr klein, könnte man vielleicht einen kleinen noch dazukaufen


----------

